# Dehorning paste pictures



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

We disbudded our ND buckling this morning. We followed the directions exactly. We used Nylars paste from TSC. We placed vasoline around bud first and then applied the paste. We waited 30 min then removed paste and cleansed area as instructed with water and then vinegar. He tolerated well. During the 30 mins he made a big fuss for about 5 mins then he just wanted to get down. After we cleaned him up he was running around playing within no time. We also applied blue cote to the areas. I hope this works and we will post new pics as we take them through the healing. I know I could not have used an iron. He is just so small.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what your results are.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch closely for growth... I used the paste on my 3 kids (1 admittedly late) & had to burn everyone this weekend, we could see new growth.....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I had 18 kids last fall...30 min ea., that would take forever! I hope it works for you...but really...with a hot iron...bing/bang/boom all done!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Watch closely for growth... I used the paste on my 3 kids (1 admittedly late) & had to burn everyone this weekend, we could see new growth.....


How long before you saw new growth?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Buddy was exactly 7 days old. I could just feel the buds. They were not broken through the skin. How old were they when you used it? It says on the directions to use before 10 days on dairy does, and as early as three days on dairy bucks. On pygmy it says to do at 7. So since I have ND I waited until 7. We will see how it goes. If it works then I will be using this way from now on and building an box to hold them in like you would use if you used the iron. I can see where it would be difficult to use in the larger breeds, but it was not hard to carry Buddy around. I only had to do one so far. I don't have very many goats. And $8 was a whole lot cheaper than spending money on an iron or taking to the vet for me.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, didn't see your post. Hope I'm not to late.

We did the twins at 8 days, just buds no skin break through. The single girl didn't get done till 11 days.

We saw growth almost immediately (2 days) on the single & at about day 7/8 on the twins...

They were all full size Saanen/boer mix


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures at five days after using the paste. The buds are not any bigger. So keeping fingers crossed. I will take him to get disbudded if they start to grow back.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Well we had horn growth. So we disbudded with the iron today. Someone I know did it for me. My opinion is we needed to use it earlier. I know it says on Pygmy to wait 7 days. I think maybe it should be used earlier than that. Like on day 2 if you can feel buds. We went ahead and used the iron on the little mini alpine also. Don't know if we will use the paste again or not. I also think it needs to stay on longer than 30 mins. But that is my opinion.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I did my girl on day 8. She just knocked the black cap looking thing off one side and it looks good. I wish she would knock the other off! It's been about 3 weeks for her and no growth that I can tell. I will do it sooner on the next baby for sure. I left it on 25 mins


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Well Buddy had a black cap and then when it peeled there was a horn underneath. I wonder why it works on some and not others? Very strange to me.......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It didn't work for me and I chalked it up to my inexperience. Maybe I didn't put enough on. I don't know. I held them for 30 minutes. I just don't have the time to figure it out and play around to get it right. I just ended up using the iron and disbudding mine.


----------

